# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển dụng nhân viên tháng 12/2018

## Máy cắt CNC

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của thị trường trong và ngoài nước, cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và các dịch vụ tốt nhất về giải pháp máy cắt CNC Laser/Gas/Plasma… cho khách hàng. Vì thế công ty EMC cần tuyển nhân viên ở các vị trí sau:


*1. Tuyển 5 nhân viên kinh doanh nam/nữ (Nam ưu tiên biết lái xe ô tô)
*
– Giới tính: Không yêu cầu.

– Kinh nghiệm: Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm.

– Số lượng cần tuyển: 5

– Hình thức làm việc: Toàn thời gian cố định.

*Mô tả công việc:
*
– Quản lý và chăm sóc khách hàng công ty đang quản lý.

– Giới thiệu và tư vấn tới khách hàng các sản phẩm của công ty.

– Tìm kiếm khách hàng mới và phát triển thị trường.

– Xây dựng, duy trì, phát triển mối quan hệ với các nhóm khách hàng công ty giao cho.

– Thương lượng, đàm phán với khách hàng và làm thủ tục kí kết hợp đồng với khách hàng.

– Thực hiện các công việc khách do cấp trên yêu cầu.

*Yêu cầu công việc:
*
– Nam yêu thích và đam mê kinh doanh.

– Kỹ năng giao tiếp tốt, năng động, đàm phán và thuyết phục tốt.

– Có khả năng làm việc độc lập và theo nhóm.

– Ưu tiên nhưng người có kinh ngiệm kinh doanh ngoài thị trường.

– Năng động, nhanh nhẹn, kiên trì, trung thực có trách nhiệm cao trong công việc.

– Làm việc tại văn phòng Hà Nội.

*3. Tuyển 1 nhân viên SEO
*
*Mô tả công việc:
*
– Xây dựng kế hoạch từ khóa SEO, mô hình chiến lược cụ thể để đẩy từ khóa trong từng giai đoạn khác nhau.
– Thực hiện tối ưu hóa website với các công cụ tìm kiếm.
– Quản lý vận hành đội SEO đạt các chỉ số yêu cầu đề ra.
– Lập kế hoạch và triển khai đẩy nội dung từ khóa cho website.
– Thực hiện một số chiến lược SEO và phát triển team.
– Theo dõi thứ hạng từ khóa, lượng truy cập, backlink của website và đối thủ;
– Sử dụng các công cụ và phương pháp Marketing online, Video Seo để đẩy mạnh kết quả Seo.

*Yêu cầu công việc:
*
– Tốt nghiệp cao đẳng trở lên chuyên ngành CNTT, Thương mại điện tử, Tin học ứng dụng
– Nhiệt tình và đam mê, có khả năng tự học hỏi và chủ động xây dựng các chiến lược SEO.
– Sử dụng thành thạo các công cụ hỗ trợ seo cũng như hổ trợ làm video như: Google Webmaster Tools, Google Analytics, Photoshop, AE…
– Hiểu biết, sử dụng thành thạo các cộng cụ kiểm tra backlink, cách công cụ, phần mềm hỗ trợ cho SEO
– Biết cách tổ chức và có tinh thần trách nhiệm cao trong công việc.
– Kinh nghiệm làm việc với các hệ thống website và dự liệu lớn có từ khóa cạnh tranh.
– Có kinh nghiệm tối ưu on page cho các website lớn.
– Kinh nghiệm xây dựng backlink cho các hệ thống lớn.

*Quyền lợi:
*
– Lương: 7 – 15 triệu (Chưa kể % doanh số).
– Được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, năng động.
– Được tham gia các dự án lớn, sử dụng công nghệ, kỹ thuật mới nhất;
– Được đào tạo và trau dồi không chỉ kiến thức chuyên môn mà cả kỹ năng quản lý nhóm, quản lý dự án.
– Hưởng đầy đủ các quyền lợi dành cho người lao động theo Luật lao động.
– Chế độ phúc lợi: du lịch hàng năm, dã ngoại, sinh nhật và thưởng các dịp lễ, tết, lương tháng thứ 13 …
– Thời gian làm việc: Thứ 2 – Thứ 7.

*Liên hệ tuyển dụng
*
Liên hệ người tuyển dụng (Mr. Nhật): 0989 668 137.
Máy bàn: 0243.224.2551 / 0243.224.2552.
Địa chỉ liên hệ: Số 2, Lô 1, KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội.

----------

